# New Audi 'Car Carrier' Commercial Wins AdWeek's Ad of the Day on Wednesday



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you missed it, Audi released a new TV spot entitled 'Car Carrier'. Perhaps taking a poke at its own short supply situation where many popular models are hard to come by, Audi cleverly emphasizes the migration of customers from brands like BMW and Lexus in a very creative way. As an open-top car carrier chugs down a metropolitan highway, an ambitious BMW owner tries to lay claim to one of the cars on the truck.

The spot surely grabs your attention, which is just one reason the commercial grabbed 'Ad of the Day' honors from AdWeek. Watch it here and then check out the Adweek story for more background via the jump at the bottom.






* Full Story - Ad Week *


----------



## joydriver1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats to Audi for a much deserved nod from AdWeek. Unfortunately, Chapman got his models wrong and wrote the ad was "explicitly for the A4" The name of the ad, and the vehicle shown is Q5 - the model that Audi had a short supply of last year.


----------

